# multiple recipient messaging



## Adeline

Is there a way i can do this? Or am I not able to send a message to multiple people?


----------



## GusPolinski

Adeline said:


> Is there a way i can do this? Or am I not able to send a message to multiple people?


Registered users and members can't do it. Forum supporters and above may be able to do so... not sure.


----------

